# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  η εξωτερική μου κλούβα με τα budgie

## blackmailer

όπως προδίδει και ο τίτλος, θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μερικές φώτο και ένα μικρό βίντεο απο την κλούβα όπου διατηρώ τα μπατζάκια μου...οι φώτος και το βίντεο ίσως φαίνονται κάπως θολές, θα παρατηρήσετε όμως ότι υπάρχει διπλή επένδυση με συρματόπλεγμα γιατί στο παρελθόν είχαμε χάσει πολλά πουλιά απο γάτες ειδικά το βράδυ όπως κοιμόταν γατζωμένα στο πλέγμα!!!




















οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο διαφορετικές περιόδους γιαυτό σε κάποιες είναι περισσότερα και σε άλλες λιγότερα πουλιά...ελπίζω να σας άρεσαν!!!

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω καταπληκτικό το μέρος που τους έχεις φτιάξει  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046: 
Πολύ όμορφα φαίνονται όλα τους και πολύ προσεγμένα! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχω μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό!!!  :Happy:  Μπράβο σου πραγματικά!!

Μερικές όμως παρατηρήσεις πρέπει να ειπωθούν παραινετικά πάντα.

1. Τα πουλάκια είναι πολύ προσεγμένα, μπράβο σου. Φαίνονται υγιέστατα και ενεργητικότατα. 
2. Η κλούβα θέλει λίγο καθάρισμα. Είναι λερωμένη, ίσως απλά να έτυχε. Θα δείξει αν είναι καθαρή καλύτερα.
3. Άλλαξε τα ξύλα. Ειναι πολύ λερωμένα από τις κουτσουλιές. Νομίζω είναι πολύ εύκολο να βρεις μερικά ξύλα.
4. Τις φωλιές αφαίρεσε τις.  Δε βλέπω το λόγω να υπάρχουν. Οι αναπαραγωγές πρέπει να γίνονται σε διαφορικά κλουβιά για να μπορείς να τα ελέγχεις.
5. Καλό που έχεις ορτυκάκια κάτω. Τρώνε ό,τι περισσεύει, αλλά νομίζω πως λερώνουν αρκετά. Καλύτερα περιόρισε τα σε ένα μέρος της κλούβας, ειδικά αν δε πετάν κιόλας, το οποίο θα καθαρίζεις πιο συχνά.
6. Καλό είναι μαζί με αυτές τις αλλαγές να ασβεστώσεις και τον τοίχο. Θα φαίνεται πολύ πιο όμορφος και θα καλυφθούν ό,τι ακαθαρσίες και μικρόβια μπορεί να υπάρχουν.
7. Να στοκάρεις τη γωνία που φαίνεται. Μπορεί να φωλιάσουν ψείρες εκεί, που δεν είναι ο,τι καλύτερο.
8. Η διπλή επένδυση ήταν ένα πολύ καλό βήμα. Θα γλυτώσεις πάρα πολλάάάάά!!!
9. Πρόσθεσε και άλλα σχοινιά, στα πιο ψηλά σημεία. Αν θες, πρόσθεσε και μερικά παιχνιδάκια, καλό θα τους κάνει ( μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου ) !!
10. Τα χρώματα των πουλιών είναι τέλεια. Φαντάζει ένα πολύχρωμο παράδεισο, ειδικά χωρίς τους ήχους, το κάτι άλλο!!  :: 


Πολλά μπράβο σου γιατί φαίνεται ότι τα αγαπάς και τα φροντίζεις!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wild15

Μπραβο πολυ ομορφος και προσεγμενος χωρος!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Ευθύμη σε πολλές απο τις επισημάνσεις σου έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και ήδη απο πέρυσι το Γενάρη που είναι τρεβηγμένες οι εσωτερικές φώτος έχουν γίνει πολλές αλλαγές. Θα μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου απο την πρώτη φώτο ότι τα κλαδιά έχουν αντικατασταθεί απο ένα κορμό όρθιο, γύρω απο τον οποίο έχω τυλίξει σχοινί, έχουν γίνει τρύπες οριζόντια και έχουν τοποθετηθεί καμβήλιες απο οξιά !! επίσης οι φωλιές δεν είναι όλο το χρόνο στην κλούβα, το χειμώνα αφαιρούνται και ξαναμπαίνουν κάπου Μάρτιο...επίσης οι φωλιές στον τοίχο απέναντι απο το πλέγμα (την πρόσοψη) αντικαταστάθηκαν όλες πέρυσι απο χειροποίητες δικής μου κατασκευής και είναι αυτές: 





διπλές με εσωτερικό χώρισμα και με καπάκια που ανοίγουν απο πάνω για έλεγχο!!! το να πιάνω τα ζευγάρια και να τα έχω ξεχωριστά το κάθε ένα φυσικά θα ήταν το τέλειο αλλά με 50-60 πουλιά εκεί μέσα είναι δύσκολο έως αδύνατο!!!
Επίσης ο τοίχος κάθε άνοιξη βάφεται με ασβέστη όπως επεσήμανες απλά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο γίνεται χάλια ξανά. 
χάμω υπάρχει πέλλετ και πριονίδι και τα ορτυκάκια βολτάρουν για να καθαρίζουν. Σε σύγκριση με το χαμό που κάνουν τα παπαγαλάκια τα ορτύκια όχι απλά δεν λερώνουν αλλά μαζεύουν και ότι πέφτει κάτω απο τους τσαπατσούλιδες πολλές φορές παπαγάλους!

Νομίζω πρέπει να σε κάλυψα!!!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## xrisam

Πολυ όμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι!!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## xasimo

Τελειο Νεκταριε!
Εχεις πολυ μεγαλη οικογενεια βλεπω  :Jumping0045: 

Να σε ρωτησω δυα βασικα γτ κατι παρομοιο υπαρχει ιθανοτητα να κανω κι εγω αν με το καλο μου ζευγαρωσουν τα καναρινια μου την ανοιξη.
Οταν λες διπλη επενδυση να φανταστω εχεις βαλει συρματοπλεγμα και μετα απο 10-20 εκατοστα εχεις περασε κι αλλο? και στο ανοιγμα της πορτουλας υπαρχει κι εκει διπλο συρματοπλεγμα?
Και κατι αλλο..οταν την ανοιγεις για να μπεις δεν φοβασαι μην σου πεταξει κανενα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή!!! Και μου άρεσε και η ιδέα της κρεμάστρας!

----------


## blackmailer

> Τελειο Νεκταριε!
> Εχεις πολυ μεγαλη οικογενεια βλεπω 
> 
> Να σε ρωτησω δυα βασικα γτ κατι παρομοιο υπαρχει ιθανοτητα να κανω κι εγω αν με το καλο μου ζευγαρωσουν τα καναρινια μου την ανοιξη.
> Οταν λες διπλη επενδυση να φανταστω εχεις βαλει συρματοπλεγμα και μετα απο 10-20 εκατοστα εχεις περασε κι αλλο? και στο ανοιγμα της πορτουλας υπαρχει κι εκει διπλο συρματοπλεγμα?
> Και κατι αλλο..οταν την ανοιγεις για να μπεις δεν φοβασαι μην σου πεταξει κανενα?


ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. με την διπλή επένδυση ναι αυτό ακριβώς έχει γίνει...στα 10εκ. είναι το 2ο πλέγμα!! και στην πόρτα επίσης υπάρχουν διπλά πλέγματα. το πρώτο ανοίγει προς τα έξω, το άλλο προς τα μέσα! εντάξει φοβάμαι μην φύγει κανένα αλλά άμα κάνεις ήρεμες και όχι απότομες κινήσεις αυτά πάνε προς την άλλη μεριά της κλούβας και δεν πλησιάζουν την πόρτα, οπότε προλαβαίνεις να κλείσεις μετά!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραίο κ.Νεκτάριε !!! Είναι αριστούργημα ! 
Δείχνει την αγάπη σας και την ιδιαίτερη φροντίδα . 
Ο μικρός ο Δούκας θα περνάει ζωή παραδεισένια !!!!

----------


## jk21

Ομορφος χωρος που σιγουρα θα τον κανεις ομορφοτερο ! 

Πολλα τα πουλια ... πιστευω και εκτος αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου .Οχι μονο για τον χωρο ,αλλα και για σενα για να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα όταν βλέπω μέλη να προσέχουν έτσι τα πουλιά τους!!  :Happy:  Συνέχισε έτσι!!!
Καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτό. Για να αποφεύγονται οι αιμομιξίες. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να δώσεις αρκετά πουλάκια. Να κρατήσεις καμιά 10αριά ή και παραπάνω και να είσαι σίγουρος πως με σωστό έλεγχο και πρόγραμμα -και όχι ανελέητες αναπαραγωγές- θα έχεις και δυνατούς και όμορφους νεοσσούς.

----------


## blackmailer

Επίσης ξεχασα να αναφέρω οτι καθε χρόνο γίνεται μια ανανέωση στα αίματα ανταλλάσοντας μερικα απο τα δικά μου με άλλα απο γνωστούς...επισης κάθε Γενάρη κάπου φεύγουν κάποια πουλια  ως δωρο σε συγγενεις και φιλους  ωστε να δημιουργηθεί χωρος για τους νεοσσούς! Πιστεύω πως ετσι αποφεύονται καπως οι αιμομιξίες μιας και ειναι ως ενα πσοστο οπως στη φυση, οπου καποια πουλια αφηνουν το σμηνος, καποια αλλα ερχονται και επιλεγουν μονα τα ταιρια τους...το ιδανικο το γνωριζω, αλλα δεν μπορω να το εφαρμοσω πληρως. Προσπαθω ομως να το φτασω!
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα σχολια ολων και τις επισημανσεις σας...

----------


## erithacus

Blackmailer, προσωπικά χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα όταν βλέπω άτομα με πάθος για κάποιο "κατοικίδιο"...Συνήθως καταρτίζονται και εξειδικεύονται τόσο πολυ που η εμπειρία τους και οι συμβουλές τους ειναι θησαυρός για άλλους που προςπαθουν και ψαχνονται απλά στο διαδίκτυο. Τέτοια άτομα ειναι απαραίτητα σε ενα φόρουμ και ΕΣΥ είσαι ενα απο αυτά. Μπράβο φίλε  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Τι ομορφα! Τι πανδαισια χρωματων ειναι αυτη! Ειστε αξιεπαινος! Προσωπικα μου φαινεται βουνο κ σεις τα εχετε ολα υπο ελεγχο! Πολλα μπραβο! :-D

----------


## mparoyfas

> το ιδανικο το γνωριζω, αλλα δεν μπορω να το εφαρμοσω πληρως. Προσπαθω ομως να το φτασω!



εδω τα ειπες ολα , τα σέβη μου , καλη συνέχεια !

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Νεκτάριε πολύ καλή προσπάθεια, τα σέβη μου.

----------

